
The Internet Isn’t Killing Books (In Reality, It’s Probably Going to Create a.. - alexjmann
http://philalawyer.net/?p=569
======
fawkestrot
Then what is killing books? It isn't magazines. It isn't newspapers. The
writer's approach is interesting. Where it fails is in comparing any data on
how many people have shifted to short-burst consuming against how many still
read longer texts.

~~~
unalone
The fact that very few types of writing actually work well in book format?
I've written a novel: It takes a lot of work and a lot of effort to make one,
and it's very hard to write one without padding it. Most things novels deal
with can be dealt with better in movie/short story/blog format. Just because
we as a society don't appreciate how niche books are doesn't mean books aren't
niche.

